# South Dakota - Help



## bowen21601 (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey guys hoping for some guidance regarding waterfowling in SD this fall.

A few friends and I are looking into getting out there this fall (4days) to hunt and were just questioning how the migration usually roles and any additional does and don'ts. Have been looking at the first three weeks in October sometime for both ducks/geese and will be hunting northeast areas between Watertown and Britton.

We will be staying with a few friends that guide there, but still searching for as much information as possible to minimize any lost hunt time since we just applied for the licenses. We also guide/hunt over 45 days in Maryland and Delaware so hope to hit the "nail on the head" once we get out there.

Our rig we will probably take out will be something like including layouts:
Canadas - 11 doz FFDs, 20 doz silos, 2 doz FFD shells, 3 dozen floaters
Ducks - 3 doz ful-body ducks, 5 doz floaters 
_Snows - didn't really plan on bringing them unless recommended_

Thanks a million guys!!


----------



## Honker Hunter 1 (Jun 24, 2007)

If your friends guide they should know. If they don't maybe they should give up on guiding.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Honker dont be a jerk :eyeroll: , if you arent going to help then dont post at all. I wouldnt be the guy to ask on this kind of stuff. Looks like youve got a pretty good set up going though. If youve got snow stuff you might as well bring it. I know a lot of guys who kill limits of everything over snow decoys.


----------



## bnbrk94 (Sep 25, 2006)

I am not sure what the hunting is like in maryland but I don't think that you are going to need that many decoys here. If you are hunting in the field and you did your scouting and have permission, all you need is a dozen shells or full body canadians. Throw in a half a dozen mallard decoys and you will get your birds. If hunting over water a dozen mallard decoys and 4-6 floater candians should do the trick. Good luck.


----------



## Honker Hunter 1 (Jun 24, 2007)

Didn't intend to be a jerk! Sorry ! I am not a fan of guides.

I ment if he is staying with guide friends who guide in SD than they should be able to tell him whats going on.

I agree with the over kill on the Canada decoys 2 - 4 dozen is all you need. Maybe some snows. and 2 - 4 Mallard decoys.

Do a little driving, knock on some doors, meet some people and you will get ducks and geese. :beer:


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

Are you a part of that Windy Hills lodge (or something like that) that is going to open up near Roslyn, SD? They are from MD. Locals not real happy about them-hope you're not affiliated with them.
As bnrbk said, you may have over kill for dekes. Scouting is key and you can't do that on the net. Have to get here and put your miles on looking around.


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

Are you a part of that Windy Hills lodge (or something like that) that is going to open up near Roslyn, SD?

I hope thats not a for sure deal? That wouldnt be good.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

Have driven by their newly built lodge. I guess they're telling the local farmers that they only built it for family and friends to hunt. Well who says they'll be able to draw licenses anyway? Gonna spend that much money and not be sure if they be successful in the draw?? I doubt it. And, a land owner that i hunt on real near the lodge said that a guy working their had a shirt on that said Windy Hills *Outfitter*. (I think he said windy hills) Last time i checked outfitter meant guiding!


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I don't understand how anybody can make money guiding for waterfowl in NE SD? I would think most locals who would hunt have the stuff to do so, and there is a cap on NR licenses. Do they put all their eggs in the September resident goose season basket??? The whole idea confuses me. Then again, maybe there are quite a few people from the bigger cities in the state who only hunt a couple times a year. :huh:


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

thats it T shot,
big city richies that only hunt a couple times a year. They come for early season which is a zoo up here. I almost hate going, cuz of the traffic but have done too well to sit it out till later so...


----------

